# Case Modding...



## deceased_sentinel (Dec 11, 2005)

does anyone know any place in Mumbai where I can get my computer rig modified ? (im talkin 'bout UV light, LEDs,Lasers, cable sleeves, transparent side panels with ecthing, etc....)


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't know if you can get it modded anywhere but you can most certainly buy all the parts and mod your computer on your own. One of our moderators, theraven, modified his case and I think last month's Digit carried an article on his case modding.


----------



## theraven (Dec 12, 2005)

cable sleeves are hard to come by or not present
u can make ur own cable sleeves using what u wish ofcourse
same for etching. . not many ppl do it ..
u need laser etching and u need to find ppl who do it for plexi glass/acrylic

ull have to make a transparent side panel urself 
otherstuff are available in the market but at a premium

since ur located in mumbai id be glad to help u with ur mod if u wish
but i gotta see my schedule after i start my job !
u are welcome to join us in the mumbai meet which "SHOULD" be held sometime soon ..


----------



## deceased_sentinel (Dec 13, 2005)

thanx theraven

im gonna collect on that offer of u helping me modding my case...but later...
first i think ill get some uber-cool hardware.


----------

